# Where to get Florastor?



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

I tried to buy it on the florastor.com website but you can't. They will give you local pharmacies in your zip code. Does anyone know a website where you can buy it online? Thanks, Wearyone


----------



## 15005 (Mar 17, 2007)

I order mine from http://www.newtimrx.com/ they have free shipping and the shipping is super quick!!!!


----------



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

do u drink alcohol at all while you take it?


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks SavannahLynn, I'll give it a try. Wearyone


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Clack - No, I rarely drink alcohol, but don't see why an occasional drink would interfere with probiotic action. Alcohol can give me D, so I stay away from it in general. Wearyone


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

You might want to compare pricing at http://www.americarx.com/SearchProducts.as...hText=florastor or organicpharmacy. I thought you had been using Align.Florastor was not helpful for me, but it has apparently helped a handful of people here and so is worth a try.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Arnie - Thanks for your reply. Yes, I am using Align, which has certainly helped and I am going to continue using it. However, Align is a bacteria-based probiotic, and Florastor is a yeast. Since I still would like to make some improvement - like decrease the number of stools per day and make them less soft - I decided to try Florastor. I figure it can't hurt, right? If it makes things worse I'll stop it. Thanks for your website info - Wearyone


----------

